
Google Chrome Has Dropped Support for Windows XP, Vista, and Mac - plurby
http://johnhaller.com/blog/2016-04-13--google-chrome-50-drops-support-for-windows-xp-vista-today
======
pbreit
Headline got trimmed so missing key info: "Google Chrome has dropped support
for Windows XP, Vista, and Mac OS X 10.6 - 10.8"

Seems a little aggressive and user-hostile.

------
robbrown451
I really don't understand why they are doing this. I have a rather old Mac
Mini I wanted to give to my mom, and it would be perfectly suitable for her
uses. But as of about a year ago, Chrome stopped supporting it because the
hardware is too old.

I get that it is more work to support old hardware and operating systems, and
I think it would be forgivable if it was a small shop and software that has
limited number of users. But this is Chrome, and Google. What exactly is their
reasoning in being so aggressive?

~~~
abandonliberty
Perhaps you should take that up with Apple who unsupported OS X 10.8 over 6
months ago - last September.

I'm working really hard to not be snarky here. I would suggest that you may
want to reassess which companies are being aggressive in ending support and
why.

~~~
robbrown451
I don't agree with that either, but the Chrome issue is the one that prevents
me from making better use of that Mac.

~~~
xbmcuser
You can't expect a company to support an os that the os developer is not. I
guess you are using an old version of os so use the old version of chrome.

------
rcchen
*Mac OS X 10.6 - 10.8

Can we please fix the title? Seems pretty misleading

------
mattstrayer
Misleading title is misleading. Just dropping OS X 10.6 - 10.8

------
heavymark
Nice click bait by not putting version number. Surprised didnt just say Chrome
Dropped Support for Windows and Mac.

~~~
oxide
at least some minor restraint was exercised

------
spriggan3
Can you also remove the "most visited site thumbnails" each time I open a new
tab ? or at least give an option to disable that? because you removed this
option. I know there are Chrome developers lurking here, frankly what does it
cost them to re-enable an option to remove these ?

~~~
basch
can you not set google as your new tab page?

~~~
spriggan3
Nope, you can't AFAIK, there is a very long thread on this issue on Google Q&A
site. And the typical answer to that is "why would you want to do that?".
"Well because you could before".

~~~
reustle
There are multiple extensions that let you set your new tab screen to a blank
page, or just a list of apps, or whatever you want.

~~~
spriggan3
> There are multiple extensions that let you set your new tab screen to a
> blank page, or just a list of apps, or whatever you want.

You didn't need them before. Most extensions I found were hacks that stopped
working after a Chrome update. See nobody answered my question, why was the
option removed at first place.

